# Major in Surgery



## allenmugialan (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey, i'm a 1st year mbbs student from Malaysia studying in AIMST university (www.aimst.edu.my). I want to be a cardiothoracic surgeon. What step i should take after my 2 years internship later?


----------



## garfield0110 (May 11, 2010)

*surgery?*

hello.. once upon time, i wanted to be a surgeon too particularly heart surgeon but it is not as easy as we watched in japanese series Code blue or Team batista....when im starting my 2nd year, i just realize that i have essential tremors and during clinical skills class, it took me 5minutes just to make a single suture.....im still beginner but i do realize that i need more effort if i still want to be a cardiac surgeon....my best advice, complete ur mbbs first and identify what is ur talent, ur skills and ur passion...sorry for not answering your question, im just sharing my opinion


----------

